

Think file-hosting sites guard your private data? Think again - fvbock
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/08/file_hosting_sites_under_attack/

======
sc68cal
To put it shortly: Most filesharing services use a psuedo-random URI to
provide privacy. The thinking is that the URI will be difficult to guess, but
can still be copied and pasted to share.

The researches just brute-forced all possible URIs to gain access to the
downloads.

